# north west bc



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

Anybody from northwestern bc on here, I think i'm the only guy on the bulkley valley with a brute force and i'm broke down lots so i get a lot of harresment from everyone else that i ride with. Need some brute force backup.:nutkick:


----------

